# Automator..... besoin d'une idée...



## VINCENZO1964 (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous
J'utilise Automator depuis peu. J'ai bien compris le principe par contre je coince
sur un petit problème.

j'ai crée un processus qui me permet de décompresser plusieurs fichiers rar en même temps avec  déplacement des fichiers décompressés dans un dossier et mise à la corbeille des fichiers compressés etc

Sauf que je rencontre un souci récurrent....à savoir mon processus va beaucoup plus vite
que la décompression des fichiers... donc mon process ne trouve pas les fichiers décompressés....

J'ai trouvé une solution en insérant une pause (ce qui permet l'exécution de la décompression) mais cette dernière ne me convient pas , la durée de pause étant fixe.

Par exemple existe t'il une fonction qui permet d'analyser l'activité d'une application ?

 D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Septembre 2010)

Suffit de modifier ton script avec des if ou des try (je connais pas automator mais ces fonctions doivent forcément exister)


----------



## VINCENZO1964 (9 Septembre 2010)

Je ne maitrise pas Apple Script... je n'utilise que les fonctions existantes...

Merci quand même pour votre réponse


----------

